
It is absolutely fair and necessary to be critical of Zuckerbergs Philanthropy - Kinnard
https://medium.com/@anildash/how-to-look-at-the-chan-zuckerberg-initiative-f357e5dd8c63#.88c8mz4xi
======
lazyant
highlighted: " The most valuable path may well be to simply invest this
enormous pool of resources in the people and institutions that are already
doing this work " this is exactly he conclusion that Warren Buffet arrived at
some time ago, instead of creating a big ego non-profit institution to give to
the specialists, he chose Gates' organization. [source: The Snowball]

------
luckydude
One way to look at this is that Zuckerberg just robbed the treasury of $45B.
Part of that would have come in through capital gains taxes and the rest
through the estate tax.

What they do with that money is up to them, not the state. It's a pretty
sweeping end run around the taxation system.

Maybe we'll get lucky and he'll use the money to good end like Gates is doing.
And maybe not.

This is a heck of a tax code we've got, it's trickle down on a grand scale.

~~~
henvic
He avoided to be robbed by the tax man.

This slave mentality of thinking someone owes the state due to their wealth is
ridiculous.

Stealing is crime. It doesn't matter if by the tax man or by a pocket picker.
In any case if you decide not to abide by their violent demands they might
kill you (and it doesn't make a difference if it is by thugs with badges).

The Production of Security - Gustave de Molinari
[https://mises.org/library/production-
security-0](https://mises.org/library/production-security-0)

~~~
littletimmy
The tax man is a representative of the republic. The people have decided that
the rich must pay taxes, and that is the price we pay for civilization.

If you don't want to entertain the tax man, please move yourself to a deserted
island where there is no government to tax you. Or Mars.

